# Can I do this to make jam?



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

We have tons and tons of concord grapes. I have made jelly and juice and given away a bunch too. Now am thinking of making jam. Instead of seperating the skins from the pulp and chopping the skins, etc. Do you think I could just cook it all together, run it through a food mill and have enough "thick stuff" for jam?
karen


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I made grape jam for the first time last year and it is a tedious process to pop all those grape skins! I was lucky my MIL was over and she helped with the grape popping. I thought about doing that too, but I was afraid I would lose too much of the skins. I'm curious to know if anyone's done it that way, it would be a timesaver.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I made grape jam for the first time this year; and what I did may not be what many would do but it worked for us.

I simply placed whole (unpopped) grapes into boiling water (just enough to cover) and slow boil until most of water is gone. Then I strain it, use the juice for drinking and what is left is used for jam.. Just add seasonings.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

motdaugrnds said:


> I made grape jam for the first time this year; and what I did may not be what many would do but it worked for us.
> 
> I simply placed whole (unpopped) grapes into boiling water (just enough to cover) and slow boil until most of water is gone. Then I strain it, use the juice for drinking and what is left is used for jam.. Just add seasonings.


Were there seeds?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Has anyone else noticed the medium and small concords have no seeds.

I did a taste test.

Motdaugrnds ,,, how have other years' harvests been good? Ours is incredible! This is the first year of quantity. We dug up big weeds from the roots of the plants, and put up wire for them to play on, They have also been allowed to tether unrestricted.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

I run the grapes raw through the food mill. I'm left with a nice lumpy, goopy mess to make jam with.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks! Our concords have seeds so will run them through the food mill. I made jam a few years ago and I think that's what I had done before but couldn't remember. I need to keep better notes!


----------



## mtnmom5 (Dec 21, 2009)

We love making grape juice out of concord grapes and it is so easy. Just fill the jars 1/3 full of grapes ( skin and all) then add about a half cup of sugar ( or more to taste) and fill jar with water. Shake really well so sugar won't settle on bottom and cold pack for 20 minutes. results are a BEAUTIFUL purple grape juice and SOO tasty! ( you just strain the grapes and seeds off before serving)

To make jam you can cover grapes with water and boil for about 20 minutes, strain and use juice to make an amazing grape jelly.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I made Grape Jam last year, it was the first time I'd ever done grape jam & it turned out great.

If you have a Kitchen aid mixer with the juicer attachment, that's what I used. It really pushed alot of the pulp through but held the skins & seeds back. Only thing you have to clean out the skin & seeds alot so it doesn't build up too much in there.


----------

